# Jobs' surprize



## chevy (May 9, 2003)

I've read that Jobs is preparing something that will surprize everybody for the next WWDC. Last time he said that he uncovered the flatpanel iMac. And nobody predicted it.
So what will come this time that we didn't predict ?


----------



## Giaguara (May 9, 2003)

Steve sure enjoys revealing the white rabbits from his cylindar hat... 

... and seeing & laughing at all the rumor sites about what he is supposed to do the next


----------



## chevy (May 9, 2003)

And we love this game too... and mostly when at the end Steve gives us our candy


----------



## genehack (May 9, 2003)

He has to,otherwise this guy beats him:

http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/events/winhec/docs/AthensPCWP.doc



still sleeping good?

(Note by Fryke: The link is a 700 K Microsoft Word file laying out the 'Athens PC' that's been in the news for days now.)


----------



## KKBFiredancer (May 9, 2003)

Im guessing from all the buzz on macrumors that the new ppc 970's are going to be the news.

mmmmmmm.


----------



## Ugg (May 9, 2003)

The final touches on the digital hub and a cohesive pricing policy.  I still think that there will be some kind of a tablet coming out.

 Al Gore needs to earn his pay by making Apple a truly international Computer Company, with 50% of Apple's sales coming from overseas and the weakest dollar in 20 years it would be insane not to push the international part of the business.


----------



## mightyjlr (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ugg _
> *The final touches on the digital hub and a cohesive pricing policy.  I still think that there will be some kind of a tablet coming out.
> 
> Al Gore needs to earn his pay by making Apple a truly international Computer Company, with 50% of Apple's sales coming from overseas and the weakest dollar in 20 years it would be insane not to push the international part of the business. *




true... it still is the year of the laptop afterall


----------



## Rhino_G3 (May 9, 2003)

Apple is ditching OS X and the PPC architecture.  They're gonna build x86 compatable hardware based off the AMD opteron chip, still 64 bit, slightly different architecture. 

Heck, any modern AMD chip has a RISC core.  All they do is add CISC translators on the front and back end of the chip.

That'll definately be a surprise.


----------



## rhale1 (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rhino_G3 _
> *Apple is ditching OS X and the PPC architecture.  They're gonna build x86 compatable hardware based off the AMD opteron chip, still 64 bit, slightly different architecture.
> 
> Heck, any modern AMD chip has a RISC core.  All they do is add CISC translators on the front and back end of the chip.
> ...



Right... I don't think so. Loosing the PPC now isn't a good idea, IMHO, and OS X is here to stay for another few years.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rhale1 _
> *Right... I don't think so. Loosing the PPC now isn't a good idea, IMHO, and OS X is here to stay for another few years. *



Most definately,  I am really excited about the future of the PPC.  I would definately not want apple to ditch either the PPC or OS X.  There's no way that I would want to see any of these happen anytime soon.  I just stated that it would be completely surprising.


Maybe Jobs will surprise everybody by stepping down as CEO.  Now we have Algore to take his place.  we all want that right?


----------



## ebolag4 (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rhino_G3 _
> *Maybe Jobs will surprise everybody by stepping down as CEO.  Now we have Algore to take his place.  we all want that right?  *



Oh my God, no!!!! Just shoot me now and get it over with!!!!


----------



## symphonix (May 10, 2003)

_... So what will come this time that we didn't predict ?_ 

You want us to predict what it is that we won't predict?  And my day was making so much sense up until this post.

Actually, now that I think of it, every prediction I've ever made about Steve's announcements has been wrong. Therefore, I'll go with this one:

Steve will reveal that the PowerPC 970 will never see the light of day. "It was just too fast and powerful to release." Steve says, "It would have left all our existing customers behind, and we don't want to do that, because we love you guys. So, we've decided to slow things down a bit.
"Apple should have learned their lesson from the New Coke debacle ... and likewise, we are going back to Classic."


----------



## fryke (May 10, 2003)

Hmm... Wonder if you can beat your fate, symphonix. ;-)


----------



## Cat (May 10, 2003)

> You want us to predict what it is that we won't predict?



That's some kind of meta-prediction: the prediction that predicts all predictions cannot be predicted by itself ...


----------



## Androo (May 10, 2003)

Maybe the new G4 Cube!
Or, maybe a new MacPlus.... it'll be kinda like the old imac.... but a cool new design..... wooh!


----------



## chevy (May 10, 2003)

a MacPlus with a 21" screen...
a Mac TV with integrated DVD-R and iTunes: the ultimate iLife machine ! Co-Design with Bang & Olufsen.


----------



## symphonix (May 10, 2003)

*Laughing maniacally* I can beat fate! Ha ha ha! They said I was mad!

Steve will copy from Microsoft and HP's current toilet-PC project (which we've been discussing lately) and introduce the PowerLoo.
"This will increase the Loo experience tenfold, and boost productivity immensely. No more work lost as employees go for toilet breaks." He says.
"When our marketing department told us people wanted to be able to use the internet from the comfort of their sofa, we introduced Airport. Now, five years on, we're taking it a step further."
Steve refused to be drawn on what the actual design of the iLoo is. Some observers have described it as "an airport equipped PowerBook with a waterproof shell and air freshener." While other sources within apple hint at a "unified toilet device."


----------



## qwikstreet (May 11, 2003)

How about the allowing of the new Mac clones. The iBox!


----------



## Scott_Bernard (May 11, 2003)

I would be thankful just with a faster Mac OS X 10.3 

don't you?


----------



## Cat (May 11, 2003)

Just a suggestion for the naming issue... 

``Introducing the New Power Mac GT: Satisfying the Need for Speed.''


----------



## anerki (May 11, 2003)

I think it's time for a new iBook ... It's been a while since they changed that ones design


----------



## fryke (May 11, 2003)

But you _do_ know that the iBook 900's been introduced only weeks, no, days ago?

I think right now the iBook's too attractive already for the PowerBooks...


----------



## Rhino_G3 (May 11, 2003)

This one's a mind blower:

So what happens if we DO  guess it correctly?  If it's something that we wouldn't normaly guess, couldn't we be possibly changing the future by guessing what it would have originaly been?


----------



## ebolag4 (May 11, 2003)

Easy there Rhino. If you get it right, you'll cause a paradox and rip reality a new one.

That might not be fun. Then again. . .


----------



## banjo_boy (May 12, 2003)

Everyone expects a speed increase on the Pbooks and Towers. The new iBooks and iPods came out.

I think and hope that it will be mini-tablets. Macwhisper talks about a 5x7 case that has been made for Apple (for all that is worth). LoopRumors, who I trust, talk about tablets. Also, rumors talking about a devise that can connect to a monitor and cpu, at the same time and separately.

PowerPod: fully functional computer, but smaller than any other devise out there.

Inkwell has to be used for more than Wacoms!


----------



## MikeXpop (May 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *But you _do_ know that the iBook 900's been introduced only weeks, no, days ago?
> 
> I think right now the iBook's too attractive already for the PowerBooks...  *



Yes, but just think about how close the 1ghz+Superdrive Powerbooks were to the 12" and 17" powerbooks.

Personally I'd like to see an iBook with an optional airport card in the monitor, so I could take the monitor around and have it act as a tablet


----------



## Androo (May 12, 2003)

maybe apple will buy the apple store!
maybe apple will make a tv...iTV, MacTV, AppleTV, iVision, macVision.......and can be hooked up to your mac.... in case you wanna record something, like the grammy awards or something..


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (May 12, 2003)

[baffled]

buy the apple store?

[/baffled]


----------



## Rhino_G3 (May 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_iMac_Daddy _
> *[baffled]
> 
> buy the apple store?
> ...



Ditto


----------



## Rhino_G3 (May 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by qwikstreet _
> *How about the allowing of the new Mac clones. The iBox! *



You know what?  I might actualy be able to see this. Apple has been surprising us a ton lately.  Of course if you'll open up to clones then I feel a ton of people will be hopping on the bandwagon. 
Of course knowing Job's dislike for clones I would see it highly unlikely. 
Maybe they're working on a consumer level headless version of the iMac?


----------



## dracolich (May 13, 2003)

> Maybe they're working on a consumer level headless version of the iMac?



Think about 2 things: 1) Macs have not sold well in general PC stores since the original (Bondi Blue) iMac rolled out. A lot of PC stores balked at Apple recent trade agreement, and anyway their salespersons are not overly motivated to sell Macs. 2) Apple still owns the Power Computing brand.

So... what about an "in-house" clone-maker, with a different company and brand, 100% owned by Apple, producing fast, cheap and beige PPCs? As an example, a minitower with a true 266Mhz bus and a 1 Ghz G3 processor... uhm...


----------



## banjo_boy (May 13, 2003)

Clone Macs will not work again. Especially if Apple own the clone.

The only way a clone would survive is if Apple allows the competition. And that ain't happenin'! Apple hated that Power Computing was getting ALOT of business.

Apple will never let another clone to come out. My problem with that is: competition makes technology advance. PC makers have been pushing each other for years. Think of what Apple would be like if they had someone biting their ankles to make better machines. We would have our 2+Ghz machines by now.

The surprise has got to be a digital hub product.


----------



## ebolag4 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *maybe apple will buy the apple store!
> *



Wha . . . . ?


----------



## MDLarson (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by banjo_boy _*Think of what Apple would be like if they had someone biting their ankles to make better machines. We would have our 2+Ghz machines by now.*


These days, Apple is usually pitted against the PC world (Intel & AMD.)  I think Apple has *plenty* of competition, and still has their work cut out for them.

Oh, I also wanted to comment on the very first post of this thread.  As I recall, *everybody* was expecting flat panel iMacs.  The surprise was more in the final form of the iMac.


----------



## Malachite (May 14, 2003)

Hey when and where is this conference/announcement that everyone is so eagerly anticipating taking place?


----------



## Rhino_G3 (May 14, 2003)

I believe it's the World Wide Developer conference, which will be held at the end of June.

EDIT: June 23-27 to be exact. 
It will be held in San Francisco, California


----------



## gwynarion (May 14, 2003)

Apple: The Inside Story of Intrigue, Egomania, and Business Blunders is an excellent read if you are looking for a history of Apple's feelings toward the idea of spin-offs, clones and competition.  Having read this I have almost no doubt (less than 1%) that the OS will never be licensed again, even to an internal manufacturer.


----------



## Hobeaux (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by banjo_boy _
> *...Apple hated that Power Computing was getting ALOT of business.*



from what I understand, Apple subsidised all of the clones. So, for every power computing machine developed, Apple not only lost a sale but they helped pay for the machine that the sale was lost to. that's a losing deal.


----------



## binaryDigit (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by banjo_boy _
> *...
> Apple hated that Power Computing was getting ALOT of business.
> ...
> ...



You have to understand the actual makeup of the clone market to understand why Apple had such a big problem with it.  Apple was actually supplying the clone makers with their motherboards (there may have been 1 or 2 that had their own, but folks like Power Computing simply used Apples).  So Apple had to shoulder the cost of R&D and manufacturing, which the clone makers didn't.  So it was a lose/lose scenerio for Apple.  This type of model could only work if the Mac market itself was expanding at a rate that made it worthwhile for Apple.  This obviously was not the case.  Hence Stevie cutting off the clones.

Plus, lack of competition isn't what has kept the Mac at the clockrates that it is now, that falls squarely on Motorolas shoulders, not Apples.  Don't you think that if there were any way that Apple could release a 2ghz machine right now that they would?  Plus with the manufacturing model that existed with the clones, the only real competition would have been in packaging and integration, not in the underlying hardware.  Some of the cloners would have had to start getting serious about developing their own motherboards (or heavily tweaking Apple reference ones) in order to create this "improvement through competition".

Note that Apple is at another similar crossroads now, this time with software.  With Apple taking a more direct interest in writing all sorts of apps, it puts their ISV's in a bad spot.  After all, who would want to write a photo editing product that would have to compete with the basically free iPhoto.  Ditto the other tools in iLife.  As Apple heads down this road, they have to walk a very fine line.  Hopefully they won't follow the M$ road and actually write their products in such a way that others can plop their apps in, thereby actually nurturing a competitive and healthy software environment.


----------



## banjo_boy (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by binaryDigit _
> *Plus, lack of competition isn't what has kept the Mac at the clockrates that it is now, that falls squarely on Motorolas shoulders, not Apples.  Don't you think that if there were any way that Apple could release a 2ghz machine right now that they would?*



If Apple allowed more companies than Motorola to make boards, there would be competition. Motorola can't do it? Maybe IBM can. If Apple had 3 to 5 board suppliers, each of them would be trying to  outdo the other. That is competition. That is what makes business work.

Apple is resposible for their own product. They could have easily found someone else and kicked Motorola out. This is Apple's fault. Period. Motorola has Apple by the ba**s because Apple was waiting for them, the ONLY company working on boards for Apple. If a company is given that kind of freedom, Motorola will take advantage of Apple. Apple does not have to accept this. That is the beauty of business.

And to answer your question: Yes, Apple would have released a 2Ghz machine by now, but they can't and they haven't because they are so stinkin' paranoid about they "secrets" getting out. Multiple makers can give the pressure to Motorola to make a good and reliable products fast.


----------



## anerki (May 15, 2003)

So much anger  Heh


----------



## binaryDigit (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by banjo_boy _
> *If Apple allowed more companies than Motorola to make boards, there would be competition. Motorola can't do it? Maybe IBM can. If Apple had 3 to 5 board suppliers, each of them would be trying to  outdo the other. That is competition. That is what makes business work.*
> 
> Motorola doesn't make the motherboards, they just make the cpu.  Apple makes (well designs) the motorboards.  This isn't like the pc clone business where if IWill is dropping the ball on MB's, then you can switch to Asus, or ECS, or a dozen other folk.  If Apple doesn't like what Mot is up to, there options are slim.  Apple is fortunate that IBM also produces PPC's and that they (IBM) had a suitable high performance chip in the wings.  Had this not been the case, we'd be "suffering" through minor speed bumps in G4's for a while.  And in either case, Apple is still constrained by what Mot can produce.
> ...


----------



## boneske (May 15, 2003)

The problem with allowing clones is a driver issue.  Mac has been always stable because they keep their hardware under close doors, never opened them and that is what makes their hardware much more stable than x86 computers.  I could not see them allowing clones come in and ruin what they worked so hard on keeping.

I think he is going to shock the world by taking home computing up to the next level, 64-bit processor.  I could be wrong but that would really make Intel, AMD and Microsoft to get off their butt and try to catch up to what Apple has.  If I'm not mistaking Panther is suppost to be able to support 64-bit processing.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boneske _
> *
> I think he is going to shock the world by taking home computing up to the next level, 64-bit processor.  I could be wrong but that would really make Intel, AMD and Microsoft to get off their butt and try to catch up to what Apple has.  If I'm not mistaking Panther is suppost to be able to support 64-bit processing. *



The only issue I have with this is the fact that I don't feel this will "shock the world"  This is something that we've been planning on for the past 8 months.  it comes as no big surprise.


----------



## chevy (May 18, 2003)

It's no revolution.

It's evolution.

Maybe M$ will have more problem to evolve Windows to the next level ? Not even sure. But that's good for the computer market as this increases the customer's expectations.


----------

